# SPECIAL NEED



## jeffrey_g56560 (Sep 27, 2005)

I am 42 years old and love to hunt. Unfortunately, I had a TBI (Traumatic Brain Injury) and lost the use of my left hand and arm, and most of the use of my left leg (however, I CAN walk!) If anybody has information on shooting a one-handed shotgun, please let me know!! I have killed a few ducks already but it's very hard with a traditional pump shotgun. (I know, I know.......it would be much easier with an auto, but I want to explore every avenue before I invest in one). I thank anybody and everybody in advance for reading my forum!! Jeff


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

would an over/under work for you? I know that its only two shells but its better than 1. I use one and i still have the use of both of my arms. I shoot it because im more accurate with it than any other gun.

hope this helps. sorry about the injury I had one two years back broke everybone in my face and my wrist. got titanium plates in my face and my wrist. could only hunt duck opener that year with a .410 snake charmer like a pistol ,did manage to shoot alot of geese though. thankful to be alive everyday. GOOD LUCK MAN


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

You might look into a pistol grip or thumbhole stock, also some sort of tactical setup might make it easier to handle, also you might look into a lightweight shogun a benelli montefeltro 20 gauge weighs in at just over 5 lbs. hope this helps good luck


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is something that might be of help. Especially if used on a auto with a short barrel.

http://www.combatstocks.com/ATI_Shotgun ... N_SALE.cfm


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Jeffrey,

My brother (Mike) had a stroke a few years ago and orig. lost all motor skills on his right side. He's been fortunate in two ways, first he is LEFT handed and also he has gotten some use back, so I've been witness to some of the challanges that you face.

Mike figured that a lightweight semi would be the best option for him. His BPS is currently not an option (too heavy and no way to pump it). An over/under is not an option, most require 2 hands to break open and to close AND most over/unders are more front heavy then semis.

Loading a semi can be made easier by using a sling. Hang the gun under your shoulder so it is parallel to the ground and upside down. Then you can use your good hand to load it.

Hope my 2 cents help.


----------



## jeffrey_g56560 (Sep 27, 2005)

Danimal said:


> Jeffrey,
> 
> My brother (Mike) had a stroke a few years ago and orig. lost all motor skills on his right side. He's been fortunate in two ways, first he is LEFT handed and also he has gotten some use back, so I've been witness to some of the challanges that you face.
> 
> ...


I thank you for answering. I think a sling is a wonderful idea! I am currently using my BPS (more or less) as a single shot. It's quite alright though......I would much rather be alive that 6 feet under!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## jeffrey_g56560 (Sep 27, 2005)

Chris Schulz said:


> would an over/under work for you? I know that its only two shells but its better than 1. I use one and i still have the use of both of my arms. I shoot it because im more accurate with it than any other gun.
> 
> hope this helps. sorry about the injury I had one two years back broke everybone in my face and my wrist. got titanium plates in my face and my wrist. could only hunt duck opener that year with a .410 snake charmer like a pistol ,did manage to shoot alot of geese though. thankful to be alive everyday. GOOD LUCK MAN


Thank you for the input!! Exactly my sentiments!! Would much rather be alive than 6 feet under any day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winy12 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi jeffrey_g56560. I just found this website and think it's great.

This is my first post. I'm handicapped also from a construction accident, waist up I'm good, waist down it's all but gone due to pain and bad doctoring. I get along with help from my wonderful son in law and putting wheels on everything in the shop.

I would like to make a suggestion, how about installing a pistol grip stock ( like on a AR15) made for a shotgun, it might help you pull down on the bird and help keep the stock in your shoulder.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Jeffery,

Here is a link to an organization that may have some good ideas for you. It is called "Sporting Chance". This group aids the physcially challenged in assisting them with whatever they need in order to keep them in the field and on the water! It is a super program! I know one of the guys who is a very active member. I'm pretty sure these guys will be able to steer you in the right direction and keep you in the field too!

Good luck!

http://www.sporting-chance.com/1index.html


----------



## jeffrey_g56560 (Sep 27, 2005)

griffman said:


> Jeffery,
> 
> Here is a link to an organization that may have some good ideas for you. It is called "Sporting Chance". This group aids the physcially challenged in assisting them with whatever they need in order to keep them in the field and on the water! It is a super program! I know one of the guys who is a very active member. I'm pretty sure these guys will be able to steer you in the right direction and keep you in the field too!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!! It is extremely helpful!!!!!!!! Jeffrey


----------



## jeffrey_g56560 (Sep 27, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Here is something that might be of help. Especially if used on a auto with a short barrel.
> 
> http://www.combatstocks.com/ATI_Shotgun ... N_SALE.cfm


Thank you!!!


----------

